# Sportscast Worlds ?



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Has anybody any news on who done what from this weekends event in Crisfield ?


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Led,

Unofficial results if memory serves me right
Rolland 1st
Peter Thain 2nd
Larry Brooks 3rd
Tommy Farmer 4th

Don't remember the distance, sorry.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

led. rolland johnson----750
peter thain----------749
larry brooks---------746
tommy farmer-------744


on sunday i left before the casts were measured, so i don't know. sunday was the125g event. unofficially i think that rolland was ever 800. i'm sure bob will post all results soon.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Well done Rolland.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

*Rolland is the Man!!!!!*

First 800' cast I have witnessed, very impressive. Congratulations.

Working from memory I think Sun went like this

(MR) Rolland - 804
Peter Thain - 786
Larry Brooks - 761
Yours truely - 757

I think Tony, Conn and Blaine were all well over 700', I'm sure Bob will have complete results soon 

hey rolland, can I borrow those motivational tapes???????????? ......  

Tommy


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

tommy. i think it was the shoes he[Mr.] was wearing. he'll probably have them bronzed now.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Congratulations!*

To all those that competed at the Worlds!


----------



## Tres Irby (Dec 15, 2002)

Yep, it was the shoes all right....










No question about it!

:jawdrop:


----------



## DFORKMAN (Oct 21, 2003)

*LONG DISTANCE CASTING*

NOW THATS A PICTURE SORRY I HAD TO LEAVE EARLY....... THEY SHOULD HAVE MADE A PATCH FOR THE KIDS THAT CAME. THAT WOULD BE NICE.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Any pictures to see


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

So that's the secret , you need to have the casting shoes . 800' shoes no less , no wonder Pete got beaten he didn't even have casting shoes he was wereing golf shoes ........


----------

